# Game Fish Aquarium Livestock > North American Natives >  A long time fan

## James

North American Native fishes have been a big part of my hobby over the years, once i discovered how many species were lurking just outside my own back door for free, I became a member of NANFA, and have enjoyed many hours watching and keeping such species as shown below.

The Longeared Sunfish



Blue Spotted Sunfish



One of many Darter Species



These and many more.

----------

